# BA97 Ace



## ballooney (Sep 1, 2018)

Started piecing this ‘41 together...had a good start with frame/fork/fenders. All metal is in good shape. I’m in need of a half inch pitch Musselman cog/driver for my rear hub. Let me know if you can help me out. 

H Serial #...
Confirmed crank...good to go. 





















That’s all for now...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 30thtbird (Sep 2, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 2, 2018)

NICE bike!  Was this on eBay a few years back with it's red Twin?  I won the twin...was hoping
it was maroon / dark red.... so it found a new home with another collector..
nice to see the twinnie,  not many 41 B models without the fender light option out there....


----------



## ballooney (Sep 2, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> NICE bike!  Was this on eBay a few years back with it's red Twin?  I won the twin...was hoping
> it was maroon / dark red.... so it found a new home with another collector..
> nice to see the twinnie,  not many 41 B models without the fender light option out there....




I vaguely remember that auction and if this bike is the twin then it went through at least one set of hands before I landed it.  I picked it up as a carcass...frame/fork/fenders and a few smalls.


----------



## ballooney (Sep 2, 2018)

Made some more progress this morning...love when I find something I need and didn’t know I had such as this original cable with fork clip and non-scripted lever...sweet!
















Now stalled out on the rear wheel...need a 1/2” pitch cog for a Musselman hub or go a different direction with a more weathered rear wheel with a DD that needs to be rebuilt. Hmmm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 2, 2018)

ballooney said:


> I vaguely remember that auction and if this bike is the twin then it went through at least one set of hands before I landed it.  I picked it up as a carcass...frame/fork/fenders and a few smalls.





Nice save and 'bring back'  looks killer.....red bike was identical with same badge unequipped except for springer


----------



## ballooney (Sep 9, 2018)

In the home stretch...Just about there...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks great.......


----------



## ballooney (Sep 9, 2018)

...and finished...love the simplicity of this bike. Truly a CABE community effort to get this bike back on the pavement. Thanks to:
@ohdeebee for the carcass + smallls
@davek for the seat (likely a pass through from @bobcycles)
@TWBikesnstripes for the T cross bars
@Autocycleplane for the wheelset
@John for the tires
@zedsn for the final piece...Musselman 1/2” pitch cog. 

This bike rides so smoothly...my new fav for sure!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave K (Sep 9, 2018)

Fantastic!!


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Sep 9, 2018)

Sweet prewar Schwinn. Great job!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 27, 2018)

blazin!!


----------

